# For Sale 25 Rss Outback 2005



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking to sell our 2005 RSS Travel Trailer. We are located in Northern Michigan.
This camper has been well taken care of..We are the one and only owners!Asking $10,900
Please email me if interested at [email protected]
To view layout,http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=25RS-S&year=2005


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

jflick2000 said:


> Looking to sell our 2005 RSS Travel Trailer. We are located in Northern Michigan.
> This camper has been well taken care of..We are the one and only owners! Asking $10,900
> Please email me if interested at [email protected]
> To view layout,http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=25RS-S&year=2005


Still Forsale...Location is Houghton Lake Michigan


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

jflick2000 said:


> Looking to sell our 2005 RSS Travel Trailer. We are located in Northern Michigan.
> This camper has been well taken care of..We are the one and only owners!Asking $10,900
> Please email me if interested at [email protected]
> To view layout,http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=25RS-S&year=2005


Still available....


----------

